# [E&E] - Goblin's Lair - character creation thread (recruitment closed)



## Jack Daniel (Oct 27, 2009)

Recruitment is presently closed for the Goblin's Lair campaign, a trilogy of old-school adventure modules which run from 1st to 5th level.

This campaign will use the Labyrinth Lord (i.e. Basic/Expert) game rules and the Engines & Empires campaign setting.  

Download the core rules here >> Labyrinth Lord (zipped PDF file, 5.7 MB)
Download the campaign setting here >> Engines & Empires (PDF file, 8.4 MB)

*Character Creation*

The first chapter of the E&E campaign guide outlines character creation for the setting in detail.  Here's a quick step-by-step rundown:

(1) Once you offer to join the game, I will post three separate sets of pre-rolled ability scores on this thread.  Select the set of scores that you like best and then choose from one of the fifteen character classes available in the E&E setting (fighter, mage, scholar, expert, boxer, tech, elf, dwarf, gnome, halfling, fay, centuar, faun, merrow, or sylph).

(2) Choose either Lawful or Neutral for your alignment.  This particular campaign will run smoother without Chaotics, so I'm disallowing them.

(3) Allocate your trained skills.  In the E&E setting, there are twelve skills to choose from (Athletics, Civics, Craft, Diplomacy, Entertain, Knowledge, Medicine, Outdoors, Perception, Pilot, Stealth, and Trade).  Most characters begin the game with (3 + Int mod) trained skills.  Expert, halfling, and faun characters receive three bonus skill slots, so they begin with (6 + Int mod) trained skills.

(4) If you are playing a tech or a gnome, you must decide whether your character will begin the game specialized in biology/medicine, chemistry/metallurgy, or physics/mechanics.

(5) To keep character creation as simple as possible, every character will start with a standard equipment package appropriate to their class.  Any desired changes to equipment can be handled in-game.

*A Note Regarding Combat*

Pretty much every play-by-post game that I have ever participated in has fallen apart in short order, due to the tedium of running combat encounters by post.  To avoid this, I will not be adjudicating battles from round to round.  Instead, I will ask that when a fight breaks out, players describe their characters' intentions and tactics in the broadest terms possible.  I will then run the combat myself, controlling both the PCs and the monsters/NPCs.  If a combat lasts for more than six rounds, I will pause at that point to ask players if they wish to update their tactics for the next six rounds of combat.

In running the game this way, I will assume that every player characters' primary goal in combat is to survive the encounter.  To that end, I will always give the PCs the benefit of the doubt.  Likewise, I won't expend any characters' spells or items unless the player says to do so when the fight breaks out.  Your declaration of tactics could be as simple as, "I run at the orcs and engage in melee until they're all dead or we have to run away"; or it could be as complex as, "I try to shoot my crossbow for the first two rounds, and then if any monsters are still left standing, I let loose my _magic missile_ spell.  If any character falls under half HP, I go ahead use my _potion of healing_ on them."  But I'll always assume that your characters aren't taking any foolish risks, and that they'll put safety first.  Unless you say otherwise, of course, e.g. "I defend this doorway to cover my allies' retreat, at all costs!"

*A Final Word*

Too often, I have tried to run PBP games, only to have players drop off the face of the earth with nary a goodbye.  So, I must ask, if you join the game and then decide to leave it, please, PLEASE post something to say so!  I promise to extend the same courtesy, should I ever have to cancel the campaign for some reason.

This game will begin as soon as four players have finished creating their characters, but I can handle as many as six PCs, should there be so many requests to join.  In any case, recruitment will end on 1st November.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2009)

Jack,
This sounds like a lot of fun, so count me in. I am all behind the character creation and combat stuff.
I have been reading over the files you provided and had a few questions. Which sets of rules will we be using? The LL fighter or  E&E fighter? Since we have to use say the tech from the E&E book.

And since we are using the E&E setting, this is a Steampunk/Victorian Romance setting?


----------



## Queenie (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd like to play too if that's okay


----------



## Jack Daniel (Oct 27, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Jack,
> This sounds like a lot of fun, so count me in. I am all behind the character creation and combat stuff.
> I have been reading over the files you provided and had a few questions. Which sets of rules will we be using? The LL fighter or  E&E fighter? Since we have to use say the tech from the E&E book.
> 
> And since we are using the E&E setting, this is a Steampunk/Victorian Romance setting?




Yes, this game will be set in the E&E world, which means full-blown Victorian retro-punk.  The setting-specific E&E material trumps any similar LL rules, especially the character classes.  So, here are your options for stats:

(1) Str 14 - Dex 8 - Vit 9 - Int 13 - Wis 10 - Cha 13
(2) Str 10 - Dex 17 - Vit 12 - Int 13 - Wis 16 - Cha 13
(3) Str 16 - Dex 15 - Vit 13 - Int 8 - Wis 15 - Cha 11



Queenie said:


> I'd like to play too if that's okay




Okey-dokey.  Here're some stats to choose from:

(1) Str 14 - Dex 14 - Vit 14 - Int 13 - Wis 14 - Cha 10
(2) Str 13 - Dex 7 - Vit 11 - Int 10 - Wis 11 - Cha 14
(3) Str 13 - Dex 13 - Vit 12 - Int 9 - Wis 12 - Cha 15


----------



## Willette (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, i'm in if possible!


----------



## Jack Daniel (Oct 28, 2009)

Excellent.  Here are your stat coices:

(1) Str 15 - Dex 15 - Vit 10 - Int 17 - Wis 5 - Cha 12
(2) Str 12 - Dex 13 - Vit 16 - Int 12 - Wis 10 - Cha 15
(3) Str 10 - Dex 13 - Vit 9 - Int 15 - Wis 14 - Cha 11

Three players down; one to go, and the game can start!


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm willing to join


----------



## Jack Daniel (Oct 29, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> I'm willing to join




And your stat options are (drumroll):

(1) Str 12 - Dex 9 - Vit 10 - Int 14 - Wis 11 - Cha 13
(2) Str 17 - Dex 15 - Vit 12 - Int 14 - Wis 7 - Cha 10
(3) Str 12 - Dex 17 - Vit 13 - Int 6 - Wis 10 - Cha 12


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 29, 2009)

Jack Daniel said:


> And your stat options are (drumroll):
> 
> (1) Str 12 - Dex 9 - Vit 10 - Int 14 - Wis 11 - Cha 13
> (2) Str 17 - Dex 15 - Vit 12 - Int 14 - Wis 7 - Cha 10
> (3) Str 12 - Dex 17 - Vit 13 - Int 6 - Wis 10 - Cha 12




Why thankee kind sir. a question are we allowed to multiclass because I didn't read anything about that?

So what is everybody planing on playing, I'm on the fence about either Expert or Tech


----------



## Queenie (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm considering the Fey or the Elf but I still need to read about the classes again. Trying to think up a backstory to fit whatever character I want to play


----------



## Jack Daniel (Oct 29, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> Why thankee kind sir. a question are we allowed to multiclass because I didn't read anything about that?
> 
> So what is everybody planing on playing, I'm on the fence about either Expert or Tech




Ah, yeah... nope, no multiclassing.  That was an AD&D thing; it's entirely absent from the Classic game.  So I'm afraid that you have to pick one class and stick with it.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 29, 2009)

Jack Daniel said:


> Ah, yeah... nope, no multiclassing. That was an AD&D thing; it's entirely absent from the Classic game. So I'm afraid that you have to pick one class and stick with it.




no problem, then I geuss Biggums S. Niper ,gun for hire from down under, will be only an expert and not take a few levels of tech to make an amazing gun, ce la vie


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2009)

I too would be interested kind sir.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2009)

Can't get the second link to come up.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 29, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> Can't get the second link to come up.




It takes a pretty long time but it will come up or your firewall might be stopping it


----------



## Jack Daniel (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's an alternate link.

And your stats, rangerjohn, can be selected from among the following:

(1) Str 17 - Dex 13 - Vit 7 - Int 12 - Wis 13 - Cha 14
(2) Str 10 - Dex 12 - Vit 10 - Int 13 - Wis 17 - Cha 15
(3) Str 11 - Dex 14 - Vit 10 - Int 15 - Wis 11 - Cha 10


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Jack Daniel (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay, five potential players so far; room for one more, assuming everybody who has offered to join is still in.  Now everybody needs to go ahead and select a set of stats, pick a class and an alignment, and list their trained skills.  Character creation is just as simple as that, although of course it never hurts to have a little character bio or some background details tacked on.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2009)

Which do you think would better at these levels?  A scholar or a biology tech.  Also where are these pre-made equipment kits, you mentioned?


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 31, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> Which do you think would better at these levels? A scholar or a biology tech. Also where are these pre-made equipment kits, you mentioned?




I would perfer a bio-tech just because of the versatility, but that is just an opioin since i did a squick read through of the scholar not seeing anything interesting

I'm also wondering where these equipment kits are?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2009)

Also scholar can't heal at first level.  But tech would only have 4 hp with my rolls.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

I will say this much. The adventures are not particularly heavy on undead, so you might find a Lv1 tech's single device per day to be a little more useful than a Lv1 scholar's ability to turn skellies, zombies, and ghouls all day long. However, the scholar is doubtless going to prove the better melee combattant, if that matters to you. And, of course, you can always expect _some_ undead, so it really just depends on how prepared you want to be when facing them.

The equipment packs are going to be something along the lines of 
- A backpack full of adventuring gear (rope, torches, bedding, rations, etc.)
- A suit of leather armor
- A melee weapon 
- A missile weapon and ammo
- 3d6 gold
- Whatever your class needs to function (spell books, holy symbols, thieves' tools, portable laboratory)

Nothing too complicated or out of the ordinary.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am strongly leaning towards playing an elf, which has the powers of a scholar.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2009)

The nature kind I believe.  What would be a druid in current D&D.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm going to give you the same advice that I give any player who sits down to play with me in real time. It's this: don't worry about what powers or abilities the character classes have, just play the character that you want to play. You'll have more fun if you start with a personality and then build from there. Imagine a list of personality traits, maybe a background to go along with them, and then let that guide your selection of stats and class.

Keep in mind, also, that in OD&D more than any other edition, character class is more about what you "are" than what you "do". (3rd edition is unique among all the versions of D&D, in that class was very much something you "do", because it could change so easily and so frequently. In all other editions, even 4th, your class is much more your archetype, and you have to figure out how closely you want your own character to hew to the stereotypical member of your class.) 

The demihuman classes are meant to be very stereotypical, in the vein of Tolkien. If you're an elf, you're a bloody elf: immortal, wise, deft, skilled at all arts (especially healing, woodcraft, and archery), with an inborn loathing for goblinkind. 

Human classes, meanwhile, can encompass a wide variety of types. If your class is scholar, that still says relatively little about your character. Bookish professor? Country parson? Crusading paladin? Mysterious druid? Savage shaman? Monster-hunting Van Helsing wannabe? Fringe theorist, a la Daniel Jackson? Member of some kind of mystic templar order, like a Victorian Jedi Knight? Whatever you can come up with. I added skills to the game so that you could flesh that out and have a little bit of game-mechanical representation to back it up.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 1, 2009)

I would say my character would most likely the last one.  Although he will be better at range than melee.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 2, 2009)

Room for one more?


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 3, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Room for one more?





Yep.  Stats:

1) S 11; D 14; V 13; I 15; W 13; C 7.
2) S 12; D 8; V 13; I 10; W 11; C 16.
3) S 15; D 9; V 9; I 16; W 12; C 9.

Whew, six potential players.  And as of yet, not one character.  The roster is technically now "full", but if anybody proves a no-show, I will still let new players join.

All you need to do to get character creation started is to fill out this simple form.
1. Choice of stats
2. Character class
3. Alignment (Lawful or Neutral; not Chaotic)
4. Trained skills
5. Character name and whatever minor background details or personality traits you might like to mention at the outset


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2009)

Jack Daniel said:


> Yes, this game will be set in the E&E world, which means full-blown Victorian retro-punk.  The setting-specific E&E material trumps any similar LL rules, especially the character classes.




So any good movies to inspire the full-blown Victorian retro-punk meme?
League of Extraordinary Gentlemen and Bram Stoker's Dracula were thoughts, but just trying to get the right vibe as backgrounds are thought up.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 3, 2009)

Those are both excellent.  I would also point out Wild Wild West; Brisco County Jr.; Jack of All Trades; The Secret Adventures of Jules Verne; Shanghai Knights; and pretty much any version of Dracula or Frankenstein.  Even the Mel Brooks movies.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok...

All you need to do to get character creation started is to fill out this simple form.
1. Choice of stats: 3) S 15; D 9; V 9; I 16; W 12; C 9.
2. Character class: Elf w/ Sleep spell
3. Alignment: Neutral
4. Trained skills: Reading up on these
5. Character name and whatever minor background details or personality traits you might like to mention at the outset: Not there yet.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 3, 2009)

1. Choice of stats


Jack Daniel said:


> Str 13 - Dex 13 - Vit 12 - Int 9 - Wis 12 - Cha 15




2. Character class: Fay  
3. Alignment: Neutral

Still working on these, may watch one of the above movies for some inspiration so these may change. I'll finish it up tomorrow with the rest of the info. 

4. Trained skills: Diplomacy, Knowledge, Medicine 
5. Character name and whatever minor background details or personality traits you might like to mention at the outset: Aristocratic daughter of a Fay mother and elven father. Her father is a famed Scholar who takes mentors into their city manor.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 3, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Ok...
> 
> All you need to do to get character creation started is to fill out this simple form.
> 1. Choice of stats: 3) S 15; D 9; V 9; I 16; W 12; C 9.
> ...




Just something to point out, E&E elves aren't capable of casting sleep.  They're clerical casters in this setting and don't even get spells until level 2.  Their prime requisite being Wisdom (and their secondary being Dexterity), you might want to consider stat spread #1 if you're dead set on playing an elf. 



Queenie said:


> 1. Choice of stats
> 
> 
> 2. Character class: Fay
> ...




Excellent; I'll start filling in the character sheet!


```
[Name]: Lv1 Neutral Fay
=======================================
Abilities     Stats     Skills
=======================================
Str 13 (+1)   HP 4/4    Ath 1  Med 1
Dex 13 (+1)   AT +1     Cra 1  Out 1
Vit 12 (±0)   DF 14     Civ 1  Per 2
Int  9 (±0)   RS 7      Dip 3  Pil 1
Wis 12 (±0)   MV 120'   Ent 1  Ste 2
Cha 15 (+1)   AP 0/10   Kno 1  Tra 1
=======================================
Special: Infravision 60', Diplomacy +1, Glamer, Arcane Spells (CL1, SP -1)
Spell Book Lv1: Hold Portal, Read Magic, Shield
Memorized Spells Lv1: [.]
=======================================
Equipment: Leather Armor, Staff, Sling, 30 Bullets, Spell Book, 10 gil.
Encumbrance: 30 lbs - unencumbered (EL 60 lbs - MCL 190 lbs)
```

A quick explication of the character sheet.  The top block gives (obviously) the six ability scores on the left and the twelves skills on the right.  Sandwiched in between are the combat stats: Hit Points, base Attack, Defense (13 for leather armor, +1 for Dex), Resistance, Movement per turn (one-third this figure is movement per combat round), and Achievement Points.

A fay has three racial abilities (Infravision; a bonus Diplomacy rank; and Glamer, which magically allows a fay to appear as either a beautiful elf or an elderly human if so desired) and casts spells as a mage of equal level.  Hence "CL 1, SP -1" -- your Caster Level is 1st, and your Spell Penetration (the inverse of your +1 Charisma bonus) forces foes to Resist your spells at -1.  You have one 1st level spell slot for memorizing a spell, prior to the start of the adventure.

The equipment is a typical array for a wizardly type character; if you'd like to own different stuff, just ask, and I'll swap it out.  (At the moment, you're carrying 30 lbs. of gear in total.  The figures marked EL and MCL are respectively your Encumbrance Limit and your Maximum Carried Load.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok...

All you need to do to get character creation started is to fill out this simple form.
1. Choice of stats: (1) Str 17 - Dex 13 - Vit 7 - Int 12 - Wis 13 - Cha 14

2. Character class: Scholar
3. Alignment: Lawful
4. Trained skills: Athletics, Knowledge, Outdoor, Perception
5. Character name and whatever minor background details or personality traits you might like to mention at the outset: Reginald of the Order [Victorian Jedi knight]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 3, 2009)

Jack Daniel said:


> Whew, six potential players.  And as of yet, not one character.  The roster is technically now "full", but if anybody proves a no-show, I will still let new players join.




I'll take some rolls and take an alternate slot in case someone no shows.

If nothing else perhaps it will get everyone motivated to complete characters.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 3, 2009)

Got the E&E book now and reviewing it.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 4, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Still working on these, may watch one of the above movies for some inspiration so these may change. I'll finish it up tomorrow with the rest of the info.
> 
> 4. Trained skills: Diplomacy, Knowledge, Medicine
> 5. Character name and whatever minor background details or personality traits you might like to mention at the outset: Aristocratic daughter of a Fay mother and elven father. Her father is a famed Scholar who takes mentors into their city manor.




OKay, so I'd like to change my skills and I'll tell you why. After more thought I want to concentrate more on the Fay-ness of her and I'm thinking a little more Tinkerbell and a little less helpful good little Daddy's girl. Though I think her Dad will always see her that way 

Okay, so unless there are any objections along with Diplomacy I'm going to go with Perception and Stealth. I think that will make a more fairy like Fay temperament that should be fun to play (and useful in a way it doesn't look like we have yet). 

So quick background: Her father is a famed Scholar who couldn't resist the temptation of her wild and free Fay mother whom she takes after in every way. Her father tried to pass on his knowledge her but her Fay blood always kept her distracted with more social pursuits. She is stunningly beautiful, fun, flirty, charming, good at reading people's intentions, mischievous, persuasive, stubborn and spoiled. 

Is that good for a brief introduction or would you like a more fleshed out background? Otherwise I think I just need a name. Any guidance on Fay names?



Jack Daniel said:


> Excellent; I'll start filling in the character sheet!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 4, 2009)

> Is that good for a brief introduction or would you like a more fleshed out background? Otherwise I think I just need a name. Any guidance on Fay names?




I don't think that she needs a fey sounding name, what might be interesting is if syhe changes her name whenever she hears one she likes


----------



## Queenie (Nov 4, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> I don't think that she needs a fey sounding name, what might be interesting is if syhe changes her name whenever she hears one she likes




Hahaha I love that idea! Though it might be hard for people to keep up... hmmm...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2009)

All you need to do to get character creation started is to fill out this simple form.
1. Choice of stats: 3) S 15 (+1); D 9; V 9; I 16 (+2); W 12; C 9.  HP 4/4   Att: +1   Devices a day: 1 
2. Character class: Tech w/ Chemistry to start
3. Alignment: Neutral
4. Trained skills: Craft +5 ranks (4 points), Knowledge +2 ranks (1 point)
5. Character name and whatever minor background details or personality traits you might like to mention at the outset: 



Name: Fenn McDabbler
Background: Fenn was always a curious child, spending much of his time experimenting with various chemicals and measuring their effects on different kinds of metals and such.  It was a strange fantasy of his to imagine that he might one day figure the secret of the philosopher's stone and turn lead into gold.  Most of the time, however, the freckled and red-headed boy conducted his experiments for the meer joy of applying his increasing knowledge and hands to his work.  He has become quite good with chemicals, except for that one unfortunate time that he blew off the roof of his uncle's barn.  Fenn was caught in the explosion, which resulted in his shortness of breath as his lungs were damaged, his slight limp, and the scar along his neck and right cheek that took away some of his boyish looks.  Fenn healed up well enough, though he seeks to apply his knowledge to something practical so he might soon pay back his kind uncle for the damage he caused.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 4, 2009)

*rangerjohn:*

```
Reginald: Lv1 Lawful Scholar
=======================================
Abilities     Stats     Skills
=======================================
Str 17 (+2)   HP 5/5    Ath 2  Med 1
Dex 13 (+1)   AT +1     Cra 1  Out 2
Vit  7 (-1)   DF 14     Civ 1  Per 1
Int 12 (±0)   RS 8      Dip 1  Pil 1
Wis 13 (+1)   MV 120'   Ent 1  Ste 1
Cha 14 (+1)   AP 0/8    Kno 2  Tra 1
=======================================
Special: Turn Undead
=======================================
Equipment: Leather Armor, Broad Sword, Short Bow, 30 Arrows, Holy Symbol, 10 gil.
Encumbrance: 27 lbs - unencumbered (EL 35 lbs - MCL 205 lbs)
```

A character with Intelligence 12 has only three trained skills, not four, so make sure I picked out the right three.   Also, if you'd like to change out any of his equipment, let me know.

Reginald can belong to an order of scholarly mystics known as the Knights of Zandretti, who make it their business to spread peace, justice, and Law throughout the world (as well as to guard certain ancient ruins of unknown import, but that won't enter into the plot of this game).  More details will follow once the game actually starts.



Tailspinner said:


> I'll take some rolls and take an alternate slot in case someone no shows.
> 
> If nothing else perhaps it will get everyone motivated to complete characters.




Okay.  (That last roll turned out pretty freaky, but it's a good one for a warrior-type.)

1) S 9; D 14; V 11; I 13; W 13; C 10.
2) S 13 D 16; V 7; I 11; W 15; C 11. 
3) S 15; D 16; V 16; I 9; W 9; C 9.




Queenie said:


> Is that good for a brief introduction or would you like a more fleshed out background? Otherwise I think I just need a name. Any guidance on Fay names?




That's just fine for a starting background.  As far as names go, there are two major fay kingdoms in the setting, Avalon and Dammerung.  The former would suggest Welsh names; the latter, German.  This particular campaign will be set in the country of Midjard, of which Dammerung is a part.  So pick a Welsh name if you want your character to be a foreigner, or a German name if you want her to be a local. 



Deuce Traveler said:


> Name: Fenn McDabbler
> Background: Fenn was always a curious child, spending much of his time experimenting with various chemicals and measuring their effects on different kinds of metals and such.  It was a strange fantasy of his to imagine that he might one day figure the secret of the philosopher's stone and turn lead into gold.  Most of the time, however, the freckled and red-headed boy conducted his experiments for the meer joy of applying his increasing knowledge and hands to his work.  He has become quite good with chemicals, except for that one unfortunate time that he blew off the roof of his uncle's barn.  Fenn was caught in the explosion, which resulted in his shortness of breath as his lungs were damaged, his slight limp, and the scar along his neck and right cheek that took away some of his boyish looks.  Fenn healed up well enough, though he seeks to apply his knowledge to something practical so he might soon pay back his kind uncle for the damage he caused.




Love the background, Deuce.    In the context of the Gaia setting, your character would probably hail from the island of Tirnanog.  

But you still need to select three more trained skills; your Intelligence entitles you to know a grand total of five skills, and you've only chosen Craft and Knowledge so far.


```
Fenn McDabbler: Lv1 Neutral Tech
=======================================
Abilities     Stats     Skills [3 empty slots left]
=======================================
Str 15 (+1)   HP 4/4    Ath 1  Med 1
Dex  9 (±0)   AT +1     Cra 2  Out 1
Vit  9 (±0)   DF 13     Civ 1  Per 1
Int 16 (+2)   RS 7      Dip 1  Pil 1
Wis 12 (±0)   MV 120'   Ent 1  Ste 1
Cha  9 (±0)   AP 0/8    Kno 2  Tra 1
=======================================
Special: Build Devices (1 per day; DP -2)
Technical Degrees: Chemistry 1st ([i]Opaque Smoke[/i])
Devices Built: [i]smoke bomb[/i] x1
=======================================
Equipment: Leather Armor, Dagger, Percussion Pistol, 30 Bullets, 
   Chemistry Set, 10 gil.
Encumbrance: 30 lbs - unencumbered (EL 45 lbs - MCL 195 lbs)
```


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 4, 2009)

I would prefer a sword to a warhammer, Scholars can use swords in this setting can't they?  Other than that perfect.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 4, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> I would prefer a sword to a warhammer, Scholars can use swords in this setting can't they?  Other than that perfect.




Certainly they can.  A broadsword it is.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 4, 2009)

1. 3) S 15; D 16; V 16; I 9; W 9; C 9.
2. Sylph
3. Neutral
4. ATH, OUT, PIL
5. Zephyrus. Little is known about this enigmatic individual.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 4, 2009)

Nicely done. 


```
Zephyrus: Lv1 Neutral Sylph
=======================================
Abilities     Stats     Skills
=======================================
Str 15 (+1)   HP 10/10  Ath 2  Med 1
Dex 16 (+2)   AT +1     Cra 1  Out 2
Vit 16 (+2)   DF 16     Civ 1  Per 1
Int  9 (±0)   RS 7      Dip 1  Pil 2
Wis  9 (±0)   MV 150'   Ent 1  Ste 1
Cha  9 (±0)   AP 0/10   Kno 1  Tra 1
=======================================
Special: Infravision 60', Speak with Birds, Wings (glide, leap)
=======================================
Equipment: Leather Armor, Shield, Spear, Short Bow, 30 Arrows, 10 gil.
Encumbrance: 36 lbs - unencumbered (EL 80 lbs - MCL 230 lbs)
```

I think that's good for now: I'm going to create a new thread shortly, one for completed character sheets and game-related OOC discussion.  Then I'll create the game thread itself in the "Playing the Game" forum, and we can get this thing started.  Anybody else who has already offered to join the game can still create a character and jump in.  

But no more new players please; recruitment is now definitely closed!

EDIT: Link to finished characters' thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...racter-sheets-ooc-discussion.html#post4986467


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2009)

1. Stat set 2.
Str 10  Dex 17  Vit 12  Int 13  Wis 16  Cha 13
2. Class: Elf
3. Alignment Neutral
4.Skills: Knowledge, Outdoors, Medicine, Perception
5.Thalion Elensail
background:
Thalion grew to adult hood in the wild forests. He ran, and hunted. He learned to shoot and to fence as all elves did. But he was always curious and asked many questions about the world around him, the plants and animals he saw. This questioning lead to an exhaustive search of the library as Thalion's thirst for knowledge grew. He proved an apt student at healing and studies it extensively. This quest for knowledge led him to track down another noted scholar in a far away city. There he knew he could learn even more. The only problem of course, is that the Master Scholar has a Fey daughter, beautiful, bratty and vexing.

I would like to request a bow for Thurien to start with.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 4, 2009)

Jack Daniel said:


> That's just fine for a starting background.  As far as names go, there are two major fay kingdoms in the setting, Avalon and Dammerung.  The former would suggest Welsh names; the latter, German.  This particular campaign will be set in the country of Midjard, of which Dammerung is a part.  So pick a Welsh name if you want your character to be a foreigner, or a German name if you want her to be a local.




How about Morgana Teleri from Avalon. Actually, her parents were from Avalon and they moved to Midjard to fulfill her mother's wanderlust and her father's need for experiencing new things for learning.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 4, 2009)

_Optimē_.  I'll make the necessary adjustments to the character sheet thread.​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry about the shortfall in skills.  Let's add a point each in Medicine, Trade, and Pilot.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 5, 2009)

Name: Biggums Solomon Niper
Stats: Str:12 Dex:17 Con:13 Int:6 Wis:10 Cha:12
Class: lvl 1 expert
Alignment: Neutral
Skills: Athletics (1), Stealth (1), Outdoors (1), Perception (1), Trade (1)
Background:
Biggums is the eldest brother in a family well known for their hunting (be it animal or human) capabilities and their prwess with a firearm. Biggums has left home to hone his skills and find a challenge, because back home he already was the best shot. He had little schooling because his family thought it got in the way of the training to become a hunter.

Are we supposed to make are own starting pack? If not could he start off with a gun? It would have been a going away present from his father, a weapon that has been passed down through the generations and has been updated by each one passed down (not magical just has been tinkered with and has small additions).

I also have no Idea from where he could be from any ideas? 

Edited: there we go 5 skill picks


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 5, 2009)

FM: Yes, I can start you off with a gun.  But you've got to pick five _separate_ trained skills.  A level one character either knows a skill or not; ranks don't enter into it yet.

To answer your other question, since the setting is a fairly blatant Europe knockoff, just pick a country and run with it.  (With a name like Biggums Niper, what would that be?  England, maybe?)  The game will be set in the country of Midjard (the Germany analogue); but your character could most easily be from Avalon, Tirnanog, or even Lemuria (the fantasy stand-ins for England, Ireland, and America, respectively).


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, it's about time this show got on the road.  We have six characters all ready to go (almost, except for those skill picks, Frozen!); leaving only Willette without a character (but that can be easily inserted into the game just as soon as one is created).  So, as soon as all of the finished players have checked in at the http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...ins-lair-character-sheets-ooc-discussion.html thread, we'll move things over to the game forum.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh, and Queenie, when you check in on the other thread, please let me know which spell you'd like to have memorized at the start of the game!

((P.S., my girlfriend wants to know, is your screen-name a Blackadder II reference?))


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 5, 2009)

Jack Daniel said:


> FM: Yes, I can start you off with a gun. But you've got to pick five _separate_ trained skills. A level one character either knows a skill or not; ranks don't enter into it yet.



Oh, I will have this done post haste



> To answer your other question, since the setting is a fairly blatant Europe knockoff, just pick a country and run with it. (With a name like Biggums Niper, what would that be? England, maybe?) The game will be set in the country of Midjard (the Germany analogue); but your character could most easily be from Avalon, Tirnanog, or even Lemuria (the fantasy stand-ins for England, Ireland, and America, respectively).




Biggums Solomon Niper was meant to be a pun (S. Niper - Sniper) he was meant to be australian but I like Irish even more now


----------



## Queenie (Nov 7, 2009)

Jack Daniel said:


> ((P.S., my girlfriend wants to know, is your screen-name a Blackadder II reference?))




No, actually, it's the nickname my Dad gave me when I was 10. Something about my behavior being a step above Princess


----------

